# seeing is believing



## the tinker (Apr 29, 2015)

What you see is a pair of very rusty 1948 huffman fenders......before and after being submerged in Savogran  Oxalic  Acid [wood bleach] for 14 hours.   notice the one rear fender I only put partly into the solution .  you can clearly see the untreated rusty part. these fenders had very deep rust. I purposely put the front fender in the solution with the Winner light left on the fender to see if the Oxalic acid would eat up the aluminum light bulb shield . As you can see there was no affect on it. Acid Magic acid would have dissolved that in about 30 seconds. 
I did not clean the fenders after the treatment. took them out, wiped off and took the photo. 
with a little wax and some polishing these fenders would look good I think. 
I used 4 heaping table spoons full of oxalic acid powder to 8 gallons of hot water. Just guessed on the amount.   
                                                                                                                                           I am sold!!!


----------



## jpromo (Apr 29, 2015)

OA is a godsend. Be sure to dry them and coat them in oil soon after removing from the solution. I think this is actually the original purpose of Water Displacement-40 and it works great. They will rust back up pretty quickly otherwise.


----------



## vincev (Apr 29, 2015)

Kool,where do you get OA??


----------



## jpromo (Apr 29, 2015)

vincev said:


> Kool,where do you get OA??




I typically get mine at the old school hardware stores. Works too well for Home Depot or Lowes to carry it. It's a powder in a little tub that is, more often than not, labeled "wood bleach". That or you can get it on ebay by the pound. Lasts forever too since a few good spoonfuls can be used for a kiddie pool of hot water.


----------



## the tinker (Apr 29, 2015)

vincev said:


> Kool,where do you get OA??




Hey Vince! The sun shinning hereand all is well. hope your day is going as good as mine!
Bought the stuff at Ace Hardware. Not every Ace stocks it. 10 bucks for 12 Oz. tub. 
you can get it online in bulk cheap, but one 12 Oz. tub should do two or three complete bikes easily.  No smell,fumes, and and what the heck I might soak my feet in it, the way it cleaned up those fenders it should do wonders for toe fungus....


----------



## abe lugo (Apr 29, 2015)

most wood working places carry it, not at HD or Lowes or even ACE. There are some cleaners with OA in it but the strength is not the same. 

Or order it, http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss_2?url=search-alias=aps&field-keywords=oxalic+acid+wood+bleach


----------



## Boris (Apr 29, 2015)

I caught flak for posting this before, but what the hell, I guess I'm a glutton for punishment.
http://www.ontariobee.com/sites/ontariobee.com/files/document/Oxalic-Acid-Safety-sheet.pdf

As suggested by another member on this site, and I don't know if it's overkill or not, but after a OA bath, neutralize the object in a solution of baking soda and water, just to be on the safe side.


----------



## the tinker (Apr 29, 2015)

Dave Marko said:


> I caught flak for posting this before, but what the hell, I guess I'm a glutton for punishment.
> http://www.ontariobee.com/sites/ontariobee.com/files/document/Oxalic-Acid-Safety-sheet.pdf
> 
> As suggested by another member on this site, and I don't know if it's overkill or not, but after a OA bath, neutralize the object in a solution of baking soda and water, just to be on the safe side.




  Hey Dave!.   Yeah always wanna be safe..........


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 29, 2015)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/301070500084?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## vincev (Apr 29, 2015)

the tinker said:


> Hey Vince! The sun shinning hereand all is well. hope your day is going as good as mine!
> Bought the stuff at Ace Hardware. Not every Ace stocks it. 10 bucks for 12 Oz. tub.
> you can get it online in bulk cheap, but one 12 Oz. tub should do two or three complete bikes easily.  No smell,fumes, and and what the heck I might soak my feet in it, the way it cleaned up those fenders it should do wonders for toe fungus....




Hey Tink.Same over here.You ever around CP. stop in.


----------



## vincev (Apr 29, 2015)

Dave Marko said:


> I caught flak for posting this before, but what the hell, I guess I'm a glutton for punishment.
> http://www.ontariobee.com/sites/ontariobee.com/files/document/Oxalic-Acid-Safety-sheet.pdf
> 
> As suggested by another member on this site, and I don't know if it's overkill or not, but after a OA bath, neutralize the object in a solution of baking soda and water, just to be on the safe side.





why would you catch flak for posting safety instructions I could think of many other reasons an idiot like you might get hassled for.


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Apr 29, 2015)

that stuff does wonders and works great!!


----------



## Jeff54 (Apr 29, 2015)

fordmike65 said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/301070500084?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT




What? 15 bucks for 5 pounds?, dang, I must have missed that cause, I got the 2 pounds for $10.25 delivered deal, from the exact same people! think it took 4 days to get it.  

They send ya a very detailed 8 page data safety sheet with every order too.


----------



## Jeff54 (Apr 29, 2015)

> What you see is a pair of very rusty 1948 huffman fenders......before and after being submerged in Savogran  Oxalic  Acid [wood bleach] for 14 hours.   notice the one rear fender I only put partly into the solution .  you can clearly see the untreated rusty part. these fenders had very deep rust. I purposely put the front fender in the solution with the Winner light left on the fender to see if the Oxalic acid would eat up the aluminum light bulb shield . As you can see there was no affect on it. Acid Magic acid would have dissolved that in about 30 seconds.
> I did not clean the fenders after the treatment. took them out, wiped off and took the photo.
> with a little wax and some polishing these fenders would look good I think.
> I used 4 heaping table spoons full of oxalic acid powder to 8 gallons of hot water. Just guessed on the amount.
> I am sold!!!




What's ya tink about the black or blue pin stripes  Tink, did it etch, thin or lighten it? The white too, milky, powdery  or flaky?

I'm sitting around wit a bag myself, deliberating which parts to do first and can't figure out if I've any test subjects to play wit before I make the dip.

I've one like this fer a tank so prob 5-10 gallons and me no wanna waste.


----------



## the tinker (Apr 29, 2015)

Hey Jeff I just took out a light blue post war schwinn fender and I notice the blue seems a little lighter. Maybe it will darken when cleaned and waxed.  Also there is some paint flaking. I think I mixed this stuff a little too strong.

I was surprised the pin strips came out so nice. If any rust has traveled under the paint the paint will come up.
I think The next time I use this stuff I will do it for 10 hours and mix a little weaker. Hard to judge the paint on the huffman fender. I was surprised there was anything left under all that rust.


----------



## robertc (Apr 29, 2015)

What do you do with the container of water once you finish using it? Can you neutralize it and make it safe for disposal? Just wondering.


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Apr 29, 2015)

robertc said:


> what do you do with the container of water once you finish using it? Can you neutralize it and make it safe for disposal? Just wondering.



good question?


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 29, 2015)

robertc said:


> What do you do with the container of water once you finish using it? Can you neutralize it and make it safe for disposal? Just wondering.




Add fresh lemon juice & sugar to taste...


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 29, 2015)

My ratio is one tablespoon per gallon and it seems to work in way less than 14 hours. The higher the OA to water ratio the faster it will work and I prefer a shorter soak time from my experience.


----------



## Jeff54 (Apr 29, 2015)

robertc said:


> What do you do with the container of water once you finish using it? Can you neutralize it and make it safe for disposal? Just wondering.



 Some say dilute with water and toss it but, that's just for small amounts otherwise it's toxic and controlled substance not for ground water. . But if necessary neutralize wit baking soda.


----------



## Jeff54 (Apr 29, 2015)

the tinker said:


> . I was surprised there was anything left under all that rust.




I'm under the opinion that most rust on paint and spread across chrome from pin holes is actually rust bacteria so, it's growing on it more than eating.


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 29, 2015)

Jeff54 said:


> I'm under the opinion that most rust on paint and spread across chrome from pin holes is actually rust bacteria so, it's growing on it more than eating.





So what you are trying to say is the oxidized metal is staining the paint.


----------



## izee2 (Apr 29, 2015)

robertc said:


> What do you do with the container of water once you finish using it? Can you neutralize it and make it safe for disposal? Just wondering.




 Don't toss it. The stuff will keep working for many uses. Reuse it... I keep mine in an old 5 gallon pail that has a resealable lid. If it seems like it is getting weaker toss in another tablespoon.


----------



## the tinker (Apr 29, 2015)

izee2 said:


> Don't toss it. The stuff will keep working for many uses. Reuse it... I keep mine in an old 5 gallon pail that has a resealable lid. If it seems like it is getting weaker toss in another tablespoon.




I expected to see the solution all dark looking after use. In addition to 3 badly rusted fenders I soaked 5 cranks, one chain ring 3 sets of pedals and several stems and 4 sets of badly rusted handle bars.  I have used 3 other rust removal products and though the solutions were reusable , they looked like black paint afterwards.  The O.X. solution just looks a light milky white. I plan to put it in some jugs I have and keep for re-use.  Give a hoot... dont pollute!


----------

